
Splitting water for fuel while removing CO₂ from the air - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/splitting-water-for-fuel-while-removing-co%E2%82%82-from-the-air/
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17419993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17419993)

